# Space Cruiser Yamato - 1/500 Scale



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

I guess I had posted here, but I guess I had not done so, I had built a 1/500 model of the Yamato, it was been sitting on the top of my T.V. set for some time. The other day I fell a cross the deck that the model on it's base was standing on. not only did it fall but also split a part. so now I have to rebuild the model. Right now it's not in shape for photos, it will be some time, before I can have it in shape to take any photos of it.

I can't think of the users name, but I had gotten it from a user here.


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

It has been some time while I waited for the first glue to dry. I've had it sitting to one side and have put the pats that came off onto the table where I build other models. As I had sent an email message to the Japanese model company asking for replacement parts, I got a return one that theid the their parts department section had been damaged by the EQ so they can't send parts at all.


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

Man starlord you have the worst luck. Is there a dark cloud that follows you around raining on you most of the time? Good luck with the repairs.


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

No dark clouds around here, unless you call that dark cloud bad luck. I has started working on it, so far the hull is together and I've put on the one set of canons back on. but I'm going to write a story about it being on display on the moon in a broke down way. I've got a lot of writing to do. when I've done it I'll let everyone know so they can read it then.


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

starlord said:


> No dark clouds around here, unless you call that dark cloud bad luck.


Yep. I was referring to this guy from Lil ABner, Joe Btfsplk:










Bad luck both preceded and followed him.


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

Well today I got both parts of the hull together and covered the seams with my homemade goo that I use, and once it was hard, I stared my Dremel and sanded the goo down. some time this week end I hope to post pics of what it's like.


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

GRATE news!
I have ordered another kit of the model, it may take a bit of time to get to me, with all that I've had with this model it should not be hard to build.


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

I had to dig into my computer files but I found a image of the the model I am going to get, and it is the smae one that is for the one that I've worked on for a long time.


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

I got this photo from another user, I have tryed to make it bigger, as it's the same as the older post, but if I worked right, it should be bigger


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

The yamato that was broke, I've been working putting it together with the home moade plastic goo that I use and as it becomes hard I have to use my DREMEL tool to sand down the hard plastic goo. I's going slow as that goo is not easy to sand down.


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

I forgot to say, the I got a email note that the yamato that I had ordered from CultTVmanShop has been mailed and it looks like it'll take about 2 weeks to get to my home.


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

maybe next time LESS GOO...wadda ya think?

Steve


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

On this model I've only used the goo after it fell from the T.V., up to that point I had not used my goo, now to keep the seams strait I have put small amounts of the goo along the lines and after it is hard I then sand it down with my Dremel tool.


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

steve123 said:


> maybe next time LESS GOO...wadda ya think?
> 
> Steve


I only use it to fill in some of the seams on models that don't fit good, or if I'm repairing one I use it to make the seams stronger. then I have to do is sand it down to male it look the same as the rest of them model. I've been using my DEMEL tool to do that, I've been sanding down the seams of the yamato that got broke.


----------



## Scorpitat (Oct 7, 2004)

http://www.culttvmanshop.com/Yamato-Mechanical-Cutaway-model-1700-from-Bandai-_p_2162.html


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

That's not the one I'm getting, mine doesn't have the cutaway part, it's not like my older one that I still have to repair nor is the one I'm getting like that with it's cutaway area.


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

*Space Cruiser Yamato*

It came today! But it will be a while before I start working on it, I'll need to get the right glue before I work on it.
:thumbsup:


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

I'll try to post a pic of the box for the model, but I'll post a pic of the scare cruiser that I had work on before and had all that rotten luck with, but I have painted one shade of color and that's abouut it.


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

I had to look alover my hard drive to fine the image that I had goten for the model that I now have.


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

This note to tell that I have been working on some drain pipes nothing has been done on any of
models or anthing else today.


----------



## Captain April (May 1, 2004)

I still think it'd be interesting to take a model of the actual battleship Yamato and refit it into the Starblazers version.


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

the pipes are almost done, it's been a heck of a job doing the pipes, hope fully all the epoxy will hold the pipes.


----------



## Captain April (May 1, 2004)




----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

starlord said:


> the pipes are almost done, it's been a heck of a job doing the pipes, hope fully all the epoxy will hold the pipes.


Are those steam pipes? All this talk of pipes makes me wonder if you are doing a steampunk Yamato.


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

Captain April said:


> I still think it'd be interesting to take a model of the actual battleship Yamato and refit it into the Starblazers version.


Doesn't work. Shapes are all wrong. Yes, I did try that in the dim, distant past. 

OTOH it might be visually interesting to take the base concept, i.e. "outfit and convert a WW II Battleship into a space battleship" and trying to keep the basic lines of the Space Battleship Yamato (big central engine nozzle, pair of secondary engines where the original propeller shafts go, etc) intact.


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

Trekkriffic said:


> Are those steam pipes? All this talk of pipes makes me wonder if you are doing a steampunk Yamato.


All the pipes in my trailer are all the hard plastic type of pipes and it take a lot of work to make sure they are right and everything is OK. 

so far I have opened the new model but not taken it out, and untail I get some of the glue I use I'll not be doing any of the building at all.


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

with the other models I yet to do, I've only looked at the inside model parts to see if they dry fit together ok. I still have to get that glue.


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

I have not done any models for I've been cleaning up the table that I do my models on


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

I've got the table clear and now all I have to do is set up the models, as that table is going to be my main work area for now on.


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

if you read this page, you'll see a photo of the table that I am using to built my models on.
http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=368915&page=2


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

so far I've taken the two small wing parts and have used them to test Dry Painting them, if it works they will look good.


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

I had to move this model so I could get another one done and you can thee what I'm doing with this link
http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?p=4264569#post4264569


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

I know it's been awhile but with all the work I'm having to do the mosel has been on the back burner but in the last day I've gotten the wings of the ship put on


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

not a lot of work yet, I'm going slow, but so far this is what I've done
can't upload yet says My upload is full. will try in a day or so.


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

got some space for here it goes,
it's not much and it has not been painted yet, but here is what I've done so far


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

I've not done anything yet, had to get my other model built and painted, this one will be worked on a bit at a time, but a lot of the work will be done after I get my warbird done.


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

so far I've only painted the part that I posted a image of, it'now kinda dark green in color, I have found most if not all of my Humbrol past is now dry and I'll have to see if some thinner will make it use able.


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

my HUMBROLpaints are almost dry and as NO hobby shop in this area handles this kind of paints, it'll be a bet longer befpr more of the model is painted. I did get the paint in one ten to become soft so I could paint that one part as you'll see in this photo


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

last night I moved the models box to my table and I removed the two parts of the hull and stated gluing together and most of that went good, but on the very srot part of the hull I found that the parts where not tight after the glue had set, so I got a dry paint brush and using a small bit of goo on it was able to fill in the tiny slit that was between the two part, and after it dried it was ok.


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

I have spent today slowly putting on the small part that go on the outside of the hull, right now are setting up to dry it will be at lest 1 day for the glue to set.


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

this is what the hull looks like upside down


----------



## walsing (Aug 22, 2010)

Looking forward to seeing this kit go together.


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

some how I have lost one of the parts that holds the main canon on the deck, I'm uploaded a file that shows the part that I have lost, it's number is 35


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

starlord said:


> some how I have lost one of the parts that holds the main canon on the deck, I'm uploaded a file that shows the part that I have lost, it's number is 35


Do you have a hobby store that stocks styrene plastic sheet and tubing in different sizes? It would be easy to make replacerments from tube stock.


----------



## Scorpitat (Oct 7, 2004)

In a pinch, try various pen casings. They could be cut to size and glued in place to replace the missing parts. Anything round and the right size that is gluable should work well. If that doesn't work, maybe carefully drill a hole and put a piece of plastic rod thru the hole........almost like a cotter pin perhaps?

Just a few possible remedies. Hope it helps.


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

Trekkriffic said:


> Do you have a hobby store that stocks styrene plastic sheet and tubing in different sizes? It would be easy to make replacerments from tube stock.


your talking about Rosamond? then you've never been here as there are NO hobby shops in this so call city(?) at all, I would have to got to Lancaster to the shop down there to get anything at all. I don't care to walk the 13 miles to it.


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

I have tried a little trick that if it works will do the job of holding the canons ro the desk.


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

I've not taken any photos of it yet, but what I did was to take the old model down and split it open and remove the part that I needed. I took the model apart and removed the same part from the older model and have glued the part to the part that comed down for the canons. If it works it will not been seen my anyone looking at the full model when it's done.


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

I glued that part that holds the canon to the main deck and it worked but for one small detail which after I glued it on one part of the superglue I was using must have touched the side as I put the thing together and that superglue has held the the canon and that small part to the main deck. so now the canons are just facing one way.


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

I have taken the old one apart so now if needed I will have some pair parts to use, plus on the newer on I have started gluing the small pats on the hull so soon that will be done (for the hull)


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

I have started work on the small canons on the side, right above the deck, and that is hard, I have to look at the parts to make sure they are right, and before putting glue on I dry fit them first. and then IF they fit right the I will glue them down, so far I've done one little gun set and thay was not easy to do.


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

so far only one set of small canon have been put done on the hull it not easy to do, I have to be care full when I put it down. I use that Plastruct to glue it down and I have to let it set for about 30 mins to make sure it good.

Oh BTW, I'm thinking about getting a Space Battleship Yamat o 1:500 scale from Bandai and if I get it, it'll go net to this one.


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

so far only one set of small canon have been put done on the hull it not easy to do, I have to be care full when I put it down. I use that Plastruct to glue it down and I have to let it set for about 30 mins to make sure it good.

Oh BTW, I'm thinking about getting a Space Battleship Yamat o 1:500 scale from Bandai and if I get it, it'll go net to this one.

That is if this blasted board will let me post.


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

so far I've only put one more set of canons onto the part where all the small canons go.


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

Last night I glued on the 3rd set of small canon onto (what I called upper desk as the parts sheet are just drawings)


----------



## Scorpitat (Oct 7, 2004)

starlord said:


> Last night I glued on the 3rd set of small canon onto (what I called upper desk as the parts sheet are just drawings)


OMG! You glued them to your desk!?? They go on the model, NOT your desk! Pry them off quick, before the goo hardens!!!


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

last night after I glued on the 3rd of the small canons I took my goo and using the handles of a brush that I did not use for painting anything with I dipped the handle in my goo and care and put it where the canons touch down and after it wad dried I used my cordless DREMEL tool smooth down the plastic that was between the deck and the gun case.


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

here is the area that I am putting the small canon on, it's not much to see bit you should see something can't do a imge right now says my pace is used up


----------



## Scorpitat (Oct 7, 2004)

My Pace is used up too. Gotta remember to get more Salsa on my next grocery store trip. :wave:


----------



## jheilman (Aug 30, 2001)

Better than that salsa from New York City!!


----------



## Scorpitat (Oct 7, 2004)

jheilman said:


> Better than that salsa from New York City!!


GASP! New York City!????


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

I have found something that seems to be wrong, I do not know if anyone has every built this model, but in the plans they show a bride (?)this (how I call bridge) and what I found on the parts tree is NOT the same
I've took some photos of the parts and they are not good, I also took one photo of the sheets where the SHOW where the parts go I hope they are OK (photos)


----------



## walsing (Aug 22, 2010)

Looks like it is missing the radar thingies. Maybe they are added on separately?


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

I don't know, the fist one I built had them all on one tree and I have looked for this part on all the trees but can't find the part that look like it has the radar parts at all.


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Don't forget your simulated wood grain decks!

and the insane Bridge lighting! ....thats why I take pills :freak::tongue:

Nice to see more Space Battleship Yamato work! NICE :thumbsup:


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

I've not found the parts that I don't tink ever got put into the box, I have sent a e-mail to the shop that the factory must have left the parts out. but not to worry.

and I'll have to wait until the other ships (Space BATTLE SHIP YAMATO) comes and hope all the parts are in it ok.


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

I've not done anything yet, I'm thing of using the part that came with the model and see if I can make something that looks like the part that can't be found.


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

What part is it? I may have a spare or may not be using it at all?

Send me a direct line at [email protected] its faster.

Its a secure line...it has Gamalon filtering by Panda anti virus LOL


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

He seems to be missing parts 46 and 55, the two pieces of the Cosmo Radar unit. 

Starlord, did you look carefully? The parts numbers on each sprue tree are in order and logical, just keep looking until you see where 46 and 55 are. If there are no parts, something was removed by the seller as that's not something that would normally just fall off the tree.


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

I'm rebuilding mine using photo etch parts....if I have mine you can have them.


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

Steve H said:


> He seems to be missing parts 46 and 55, the two pieces of the Cosmo Radar unit.
> 
> Starlord, did you look carefully? The parts numbers on each sprue tree are in order and logical, just keep looking until you see where 46 and 55 are. If there are no parts, something was removed by the seller as that's not something that would normally just fall off the tree.


I've looked over the parts sheet, and 55 is wast missing, but I've not found 46 yet. but as the the sheet is all grafts with part numbers a bit away from the part. I just have not see 46 yet. ups, I found part 46 (at lest the graphs for it) and I'll look for the part, but is you look at part 55 you'll note the two side radar sections off to each side and THAT is what was not in the box with rest of the parts.


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

fluke said:


> I'm rebuilding mine using photo etch parts....if I have mine you can have them.


well that would be nice, so far I've been thinking of making some kind of replacement part out of spear plastic parts from other models.
:thumbsup:


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

this what my old one looked like before it got crushed


----------



## Scorpitat (Oct 7, 2004)

I have never seen a modeler with more bad luck, parts missing, and problems with kits...ever. Seems like a black cloud is hanging over the handi-van.

Best of luck in the build.:tongue:


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

I'll try this again, I was checking my parts to day and I found that the part #46 was not on the tree. I had taken it off and must have put it on my table and in moving around the parts it must have got knocked off. As I checked the parts, I found where it had been. so I'll be checking the floor to see if I can fine it. if I find it, then I can do the rest of that section. if I can't find it, I'll go into my spear parts box and see if I have anything I can use to replace it.


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

starlord said:


> I'll try this again, I was checking my parts to day and I found that the part #46 was not on the tree. I had taken it off and must have put it on my table and in moving around the parts it must have got knocked off. As I checked the parts, I found where it had been. so I'll be checking the floor to see if I can fine it. if I find it, then I can do the rest of that section. if I can't find it, I'll go into my spear parts box and see if I have anything I can use to replace it.


God I wish I had a dollar for every time I've out a small part down onthe worktable then forgotten about it, lost it, only to find it hiding somewhere on the floor; and my floor is concrete! You wouldn't think things could go MIA on a concrete garage floor but you'd be surprised.


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

the part is gone, I've been taking the next part #20 and looking at it and the underside of it has a bit of plastic on that side and as the other part id gone I'll have to dill a hole into the base where it goes so the part will fit.


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

I've taken that part 30 and made smooth to fit on top of 55/46 which are the ones that are gone.


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

I have taken that part30 and sanded down the section that would have fitted down in parts 55/46 ans I have left off part that was to have the radar on it and have glued the part 30 onto it.


----------



## Scorpitat (Oct 7, 2004)

And then I gooed the whatjahoozits to the thingamabob, which attached to the doohickey. This all gets attached to the whatchamacallit on the top of the thingie.

That about cover the assembly procedure?


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

Scorpitat said:


> And then I gooed the whatjahoozits to the thingamabob, which attached to the doohickey. This all gets attached to the whatchamacallit on the top of the thingie.
> 
> That about cover the assembly procedure?


I think it would be easier to chop down the largest tree in the forest with... 
a herring.


----------



## Scorpitat (Oct 7, 2004)

Trekkriffic said:


> I think it would be easier to chop down the largest tree in the forest with...
> a herring.


Whack! Whack! Squish! Squish! Tiimmmmmbuuuuuuuuurrrr!


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

I have had to tape part number 26,25 and leave to off, I had dropped them and can't find them at all, so I'll use mt goo and after it was dryed I'll sand the goo down and go from there.


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

starlord said:


> I have had to tape part number 26,25 and leave to off, I had dropped them and can't find them at all, so I'll use mt goo and after it was dryed I'll sand the goo down and go from there.


Dude, have you considered building your models inside a big plastic bag so your parts can't get lost when they fall on the floor? Just keep the goo outside but close at hand so the fumes don't get to you.


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

this photo is what the control center looks like now


----------



## Scorpitat (Oct 7, 2004)

Trekkriffic said:


> Dude, have you considered building your models inside a big plastic bag so your parts can't get lost when they fall on the floor? Just keep the goo outside but close at hand so the fumes don't get to you.


Put down a large white drop cloth or something on the floor/work area that is bright enough to find the dropped missing parts. Also, consider investing in incandescent bulbs instead of kerosene lamps. MUCH better and brighter to work by! :wave:


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

this is a trailer I live in, can't do a lot of what you guys say you would do, so far I've gluged on parts 22 and have started on 20/39 and hope to have them done by tonight.


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

I've glued on 39/20 that make a small canon and I'm working a set of parts 38/21 for the ant aircraft cannon (?) .


----------



## Scorpitat (Oct 7, 2004)

starlord said:


> I've glued on 39/20 that make a small canon and I'm working a set of parts 38/21 for the ant aircraft cannon (?) .


OMG! The ants have an air force now?? They will soon be a dominant world force and a power to be reckoned with!:thumbsup:


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

Scorpitat said:


> OMG! The ants have an air force now?? They will soon be a dominant world force and a power to be reckoned with!:thumbsup:


Not to worry. Their planes are extremely small. They are only dangerous when they swarm so keep a fly swatter handy.


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

if anyone has the sheet that shows the parts and where the go, I've done (almost) two sections the main is is the one that has all of the parts 38/21 glued together and then glued onto it.


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

I gotten the two cannon sets that sit on the control bridge(?) glued on and am looking at doing the set(?) B guns onto the deck.


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

I've got most of the small guns done and now I'll have to work on the top section and then when that area is done the work on the desk(?) will have to be done.


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

so far I've got parts 42,48,47,52 glued on and I'm looking at all those old paints to see if there is anything I can use.


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

I'm about 1/2 the way done, all I have to do is clean up a few little details and then get it ready for the hull, it took me some time but I got the bridge (?) ready and have glued it to the main deck.


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

I don't have the photos yet, but I've started with putting parts 15 on the deck and doing some more of those cannon.


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Looking good Dennis! can't wait to see it finished...but then again...neither can you huh?


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

I'll be glad when it is done, but staring last night I started putting on (they call them D in the instur sheet but in the parts list they are 40/18 and there is also 38/21 and after they are on the I'll have to do 48/53 but that will happen after the goo I use one the deck/hull dray and get sanded.


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

I've got most of the guns on, but the real small ones are hard to do for my fingers are not that small but I've got the model sitting on it's stand sitting on top of my m wave overn waiting for some goo to dry as I've used a small amout on the edge between the hull and deck.


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

I've almost got those small guns all done, and I have the model setting on it's display stand as the glue drys and I can check everything to make sure I've not missed anything, the when I'done but for the painting I'll see if I can get some photos of it.


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

I can't do much right now, I've run out of the stuff I ise for making my goo and I ca't get the deck onto the hull until I can use it.


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

*Oh NOOOO! We're out of GOOOooooo!!!*


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

I've got some more acetone to make my goo with but here is a photo of what I've had to do with the last bit of goo that I had while working on it


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

I've got some more of the parts tree cut up and soaking in the acetone so they will be turned into goo.


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

I've got most of the guns on but I still have to use my DREMEL tool to sand donw the area that I had to use the goo on.


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

I have put the main deck on only I have spred some goo on the edge that is formed when the two go tether but as I put to much goo on I have to use DREMEL tool to sand down the goo.


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

I have been working on the area where I put my goo on, as I had used a bit more than I should have, I'm having to use my DREMEL and one of my #11 blades to cut/sand down the goo and it's taking me some time.


----------



## Dave P (Jan 5, 2005)

Just curious. Unless I am mistaken, it sounds like you've been using this stuff sometimes as a cement? Seems to me you're going to destroy a lot of detail in the process. Used properly, liquid cement should take care of any small gaps and require only a bit of sanding. Looks like you are creating an awful lot of needless work for yourself.


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

when the parts go together and there is space left between them then I use the goo to fill the area, but the other night I was using the last of my old batch of goo and that's when I put to much on. Last night I worked on the goo and almost have it sanded down, just a bit more to go and then I can start painting it.


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

It's amazing, you can't make this stuff up folks...

Steve


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

steve123 said:


> It's amazing, you can't make this stuff up folks...
> 
> Steve


Imagine a 1 inch deep divot on a golf course. Now imagine a dump truck next to that divot...


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Be nice, fellas....


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Dude! Your getting there! Can't wait to see the Argo lift off from the dry desert bed!

I'm watching the Comet Empire now....I am still amazed me how well written the series was for the time....I think that they all hold up very well.


----------



## TIEbomber1967 (May 21, 2012)

fluke said:


> I am still amazed me how well written the series was for the time....I think that they all hold up very well.


Not so much for me.
just about every planet they went to had a liquid ocean. Their helmets didn't attach to their spacesuits. The drunkard doctor. The lecherous robot. A crew that just can't seem to get along. It no longer holds up for me. That old childhood fondness is gone.
I learned recently that Yamato was originally imagined as being a sci-fi version of Lord of the Flies, I guess some of that thinking still comes through in the production version.
I'll give Yamato 2199 a chance, and see how they fix things.


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

TIEbomber1967 said:


> Not so much for me.
> just about every planet they went to had a liquid ocean. Their helmets didn't attach to their spacesuits. The drunkard doctor. The lecherous robot. A crew that just can't seem to get along. It no longer holds up for me. That old childhood fondness is gone.
> I learned recently that Yamato was originally imagined as being a sci-fi version of Lord of the Flies, I guess some of that thinking still comes through in the production version.
> I'll give Yamato 2199 a chance, and see how they fix things.


Ahhhh..umm...well, no, but that's OK.

I mean, they really didn't get to THAT many planets, it was mentioned that the 'water' on Pluto wasn't H2O, and Iscandar, it was a mostly water world (given that the main island which contained 'Mother Town' was meant to be a surrogate Japan-yes, they left Japan on Earth to reach Super Japan.)

Granted on the helmets. 

Drunk doctor was the Japanese version. Dr. Sane didn't drink. Really. Horny Robot the same, very toned down in the Star Blazers transliteration. 

Saying all that, I suspect you'll either fall in love with Yamato 2199 (which is made with such an intense fanboy obsessiveness it makes ME blush) or hate it even more. And no, there is no official American release on the boards.


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Thanks Steve,

The Doctor drank Spring water and Milk. The robot ( yikes! ) don't get me started.

I liked the new film alot! Even the doctor still had the tabby cat 

Tie.....I think you missed the ball...its the feel / mood more than the technical issues.....and the MUISC! I now own the original scores on DVD and the New versions WOW! sorry but It still holds very well. 

Whats this about 2199??....hmmmm


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

fluke said:


> Thanks Steve,
> 
> The Doctor drank Spring water and Milk. The robot ( yikes! ) don't get me started.
> 
> ...



Yamato 2199 is the current 'rebooting' of the Yamato franchise underway in Japan. It takes the basic journey to Iscandar story and turns things up to 11, it's the same but different. 

One of the things is, the staff are all intense Yamato fanboys. They've gone into the science and mechanics and tweaked things to be more consistent, more logical, more detailed. They've dug into the whole of Yamato history and peppered the episodes with many cameos of 'future players', such as Capt. Hijikata (Captain of the Andromeda in the old second series).

And then there's the ships. Dig the official Yamato 2199 site:

http://yamato2199.net/mecha/index.html

And surprise! Bandai is actually making KITS again! Sweet, sweet spaceship model kits...

http://www.hlj.com/product/BAN978530


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Cool! Domo Arigato!

Too bad the Cosmo and Black Tiger kits seem to be the same kits as before 

I need to finish my Yamato soon.


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

fluke said:


> Cool! Domo Arigato!
> 
> Too bad the Cosmo and Black Tiger kits seem to be the same kits as before
> 
> I need to finish my Yamato soon.


Well, it's nice to see that Bandai is re-issuing many of their classic kits (which, while they don't like to admit it nowadays, are as much 'evergreen' sellers as the Enterprise was for AMT) so there's no need to pay insane prices on eBay for some of the (supposed) harder to find kits such as the Earth Fleet aircraft carrier (from the second 'Comet Empire' series), just the slightly less insane prices of the current Dollar/Yen exchange rate.

Just hang in there. Bandai did finally 'bite the bullet' and popped out a new tool kit of the Yamato, and the new 'Earth Fleet' and 'Gamilas Fleet' kits look really nice. Given the subtle design changes for the Cosmo Zero and the radical change of the 'Black Tiger' into the Cosmo Falcon in Yamato 2199, it's not impossible that some really decent kits might be made. There is a new small scale kit of the Falcon sold as a 'pack-in- bonus with an issue of Dengeki Hobby, the Jan. '13 issue, I think that ships in December...no, November...HA! It didn't show up in the normal search but I used my kung-fu and here you go!

http://www.hlj.com/product/MDWMAG1301

Order now! Make it sell out! 

it's not a large kit, call it somewhere between 1/100 and 1/144, but it's really nicely detailed for all that. Hey, it's a start!


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

The whole film can be seen here!






My second time and loving it!

Funny....in the film the Yamato looks pretty much like it did in the 
70's.....so why does the new Bandai kit look so fat...like a sub?


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

fluke said:


> The whole film can be seen here!
> 
> Space Battleship Yamato 2010 live-action full movie [English Subtitle] - YouTube
> 
> ...


It's partially a perception thing. The Yamato is more like a character that can be variable depending on the artist rather than a mechanical object that is 'fixed'. When the Yamato was first designed to be animated back in the '70s the main focus was on specific areas to create specific images- the 3/4 bow shot (towards you) and the 3/4 stern shot pulling away, the close-up on the main bridge and the bridge tower, the medium shot of the main guns, etc. When you try and reconcile all that...um..it doesn't fit! It doesn't blend! And don't even think about the math of all those fighters fitting into the hull...

The Yamato redesign for 2199 is an attempt to 'fit' everything into the hull and keep it all proportional. One thing they were forced to do is enlarge the ship to about 333 meters from the old 268 m, swelling everything in proportion. Interestingly enough, that's the same solution some have proposed to resolve some issues with the original Star Trek Enterprise.

There is precedent to the 'tubby Yamato' look going back to 1978 and the cover of the first issue of Animage magazine.

I think part of the problem is Bandai could have picked some better angles to photograph the kit. It looks just fine in the animation. 

ETA: and for some reason I thought you had blended a talk about the Live Yamato with the Yamato 2199 series. Live Yamato didn't get any new kits, so I'm not sure which kit you're referring to. The most recent Yamato kits are the 1/350 scale monster which was mostly based on the Japanese Playstation games re-imagining and the 1/500 scale design which, it turns out, was a sort of 'test run' of the intended design elements for the revisions for Yamato 2199. It still has a bit much of the Playstation Games flavor for my taste, but not as bad at the 1/350th kit.


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

OK...now that makes sense. So the big / rc / lights and sound kit is what you would say is 'tubby' and not really based off the 2010 live action film Yamato at all huh?

QUESTIONS

1: Does Kodai translate to anything 'Wild Star' or was that just tossed in for the U.S. version?

2: A little birdy told me that we did not see the Gamalon's in human form as they were already gone and what we saw were sentry or robot fighters....god I hope that was the case....Dessler appeared in Human form aboard the bridge.


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

fluke said:


> OK...now that makes sense. So the big / rc / lights and sound kit is what you would say is 'tubby' and not really based off the 2010 live action film Yamato at all huh?
> 
> QUESTIONS
> 
> ...



Wildstar is not in any way shape or form a translation or transliteration of Kodai. The Star Blazers people just wanted something kinda sorta 'Star Wars-y' for the name of the lead.

question 2 is Live Movie based and yes, both the Gamilas and the Iscandarians were long dead. All that was left were machine A.I.s. The Gamilas could be thought of as akin to Saberhagen's Berserkers.


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

I have been working the model, but I ran out of the fine find grit sanpaper and Saturday I'll be going down to Lancaster to the hobby shop down there and get some there plus another bottle of Plastruct glue to do some work on the model.


----------



## Captain April (May 1, 2004)

For some reason, the sound cut out roughly halfway through. Anybody else have that problem?


----------



## SDF-3 (Mar 15, 2010)

Captain April said:


> For some reason, the sound cut out roughly halfway through. Anybody else have that problem?


Oh yes....... gives me a headache.


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

OOPS! Actually I meant the newer Yamato 1/500 scale kit....that is the kit that seemed 'fat' and sub like.


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

I was down at the hobby shop in Lancaster today getting more of the glue that I use along with a bit of paint too. while there one of the salesmen who had be in JAPAN was telling me the BANDAI is going to put out a new model of the Yamato that will be 1/1000 scame. Now I wonder way the scale as my yamato is 1/500 but the new one is to be 1/1000 now to me that means the new one is smaller than the one I'm working on.


----------



## Captain April (May 1, 2004)

SDF-3 said:


> Oh yes....... gives me a headache.


Good to know it's not just me, then...


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

while I was down there I forgot to get the sandpaper so today I'll walk to the hardware store and buy so there. I've almost got the main deck into the hull and I've got some of m Plastruct in the spaces melting down the plastic so if will weld the two together.


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

fluke said:


> OOPS! Actually I meant the newer Yamato 1/500 scale kit....that is the kit that seemed 'fat' and sub like.


Yeah, word has it that the design was meant to be a 'trail balloon' for the work on Yamato 2199, blending some of the 'Playstation Game' design elements with the classic look.

It's a real tricky, subtle thing. It has to do with the hull profile shape (round, oval, squarish, flat bottom or rounded) and the really, really tricky and VERY complicated shaping of the transition area from the bow, the Wave Motion Gun opening and the wave breakers to the midpoint hull, roughly the area between the observation domes and the anti-air lasers.

I'm not as skilled as others here who can whip out drawings and pictures and work the math (see also discussions of the Jupiter II, the Seaview and the various Enterprises  ), but if you draw a downward curve from the observation blister to the bow sonar bump, and especially if there are 'limber slots' along that visual curve, you're looking at the Playstation Games design element. This tends to make the Yamato more submarine-like. 

It's not a BAD thing, it's just a visual style I don't favor.


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

I have got the top decks glued into the hull and have sanded down all the area the I had to put the goo on and if it goes good I'll start using the paint I got from the hobby shop to paint the hull and eveb the red line on the hull.


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

I was able to get some paint, they where low in stock so I had to get some that could be close to what I needed, I got ROT RLM 23 and MEDIUM GRAY F935237, they where both MODEL MASTER ones.


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

starlord said:


> I was able to get some paint, they where low in stock so I had to get some that could be close to what I needed, I got ROT RLM 23 and MEDIUM GRAY F935237, they where both MODEL MASTER ones.


Model Master! That's the ticket! I love enamels!


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

I have started with the red on the hull, when it is done (as I can't read the Japanese I have to guess how to paint the red on the hull) but after the red is done I'll stat on the gray for the hull as you can see in this photo


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

I got a image of the model that I'll be getting and as it ties into this subject I'll post after I get it.


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

I got a e-mail from the hobby shop that they might have more pain, but I've taken the paint I have and using the image on the models box top an slowly paint it as is show on that box top.


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

I have not down anymore on painting the model, I wast checking the parts and the images in the book that shows how to build it (ALL IN JAPANESE) and found I still had to do the tail area with the 3 big fins on it.


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

I had started painting those fins on the back side and one fin came off so I have put it back on and wiles doing that I found a small line that I could paint the red paint up to, but I found that in my first brushing of paint I had gone over the line a bit, so I'm using my DREMEL too to take the paint off and then I paint the rest of the hull.


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

I've got that fin on and as soon as it's dry I'll star to work on the hull.


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

I'm not done with the Hull yet as I found some small areas that I need to fill in, but in the mail today I got the BATTLESHIP YAMATO and I've not opend the box yest, but when I do I'll have to make sure that I have all my other models done.


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

when I was getting ready to paint the hull I found some small areas that needed to be filled in. so I'm using my Plastruct to fill those tiny area in, then when they are filled in, I then can start the hull.


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

so far I've sanded down the hull where the deck meets and filled in the small ares that needed it, and now I have to be careful of drawing a line to try and match the line beteen the red and gray of the paint on the model.


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

I've been able to sand down the area where I had put the goo on, and very soon I'll be able to paint it, but the big news is that I have order a 1/1000 model of the SPACE CRISER YAMATO and when I do get to work on it, it will be displayed with the one I'm working on now.


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

I have put the first coat of paint on one side of the hull, I've not done the other side yet, I'm waiting until I get this side done and then I'll paint it.


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

I've got most of everything done, just have to use my thin paint brush to make the thin line that go between the red and the gay of the hull. I would have done more but I hurt my knee and right now I'm not walking around much. I also have to wait for maybe this weekend to get two more bottles of the paints I need to do the rest.


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

I have painted part of the hull, here is a photo of what I have done so far, I need to pick up a bit bigger brush to do the rest of it.


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

I'm almost done with it, I still need to do a fill in on the water line, but this photo show what it is like now


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

I fond a photo that I had missed so now you can see more of what it's like now


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

starlord said:


> I fond a photo that I had missed so now you can see more of what it's like now


Nice job! But keep those neighbor kids away from it!


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

I am almost done with it, this is wath it looks like now and today I've been using a small paint brush yo even the line between the gray/red ares. by the end of this weekend it will be all done.


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

I've done it, this pic os of the model and it's done. Now all I have to is wait for the 1/1000 model from the dealer. one 1/1000 scale SPACE CRUISER YAMATO.


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

as I said this model is DONE, right now it's sitting on a table and there it says. now all I have to is wait for the small model of the ship that I had ordered and then I can build it.


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

while my old yamato is done I've gotten the 1/1000 one from that hobby shop(mail-order) and while I'm not working on it yet, I'll do do in a few days.


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

after what the model looks like now, after it was donw I put it up on this shelf


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

I have open the box for that smaller model that is a smaller version of this model, I've only open the insertion shet and here are some photos of the insertion sheet


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

I have started working on the new smaller yamaoto and am going slow so nothing will be messed up, so far I've gotten the hull (2 sections) together and have started on the main deck. so far it's not bad but due to it being small it not easy doing the small parts.


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

I've got maybe 3/4th of the model down, the hull is together and I'm getting ready to put the deck on. The side guns are small, and that will be the hard part as they are SMALL.
when it's done, maybe I can post a photo of the dune model. But it will be some time with the model not being done yet.


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

I'm about 1/2 the way done, but I have to fill in some small lines that have formed where the the main deck and the hull met. so far I've not had to use my goo on it, but I may have to use it if I can't fill it in other wise.


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

I am about 1/2 the way done, I still have a few point to fill in by using the Plastruct to melt the plastic to fill in the small areas, then I can start painting the model.


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

I have worked on the new one, being small (1/1000) it's hard when doing the small parts. so far I have got the main deck and the main hull done have slao got some of the guns on. but I have to be carefull when working with the small parts as thet are not easy to put on.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

why do you attach thumbnails? the resultant picture is so tiny as to be useless


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

I have gotten to the point of working on the control tower and that is not easy as the parts are small. I hope that when it's done, I can do the rest of that tower and then maybe I can paint it.


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

I have gotten to the point of doing both the guns and the top of the smoke stack, after they are done I might be able to paint it.


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

I have dont the control tower and now I'll be staring on those tiny guns that they have, if I can do them then maybe I can paint it.


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

I've got the control tower done and an getting ready to work on all those small guns and that is not easy to do.


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

I have been able to put the control tower on but so far 3 of the guns have been droped and I can't fine them.


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

here is what the small model looks like now


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

did not do anything today but get the bus that goes down to Lancaster and fet me some more bottles Pastruct so I can do some more work.


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

I got the glue and have stated putting on some of those small guns and I hope that maybe by next week I can pant it. in the mean I've gone back to puting together the small model that I got over in Hawaii and they are smaller than this one.


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

I have started on the guns and I have lost some of them, by that I mean that when I had them and was holding them and setting them into the glue the guns got broken, these are the real shall guns, part list number 39, and I don't have what it calls for. 
but here is pic of the small one I got from over in Hawaii.


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

I have started working on the guns, but I do not have all of them, when I was taking them off the parts tree I would get them off, and the when I was trying to put them on the gun the front of the guns would brake off and that has left me short on how many is to be put on.

the smaller one I am getting ready to ad the guns to it and if everything goes ok the I can paint it.


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

so far the smaller one is about 1/2 done, I've still got the guns and some other small parts to do. But on the bigger one I was trying to put the small guns on but the barrels have broken off, and now I'll have to rig up something that looks like the guns.


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

I've been working on the smaller one and the bigger one to, for the bigger one I've been able to install some of the guns, and for the smaller one I've put the front guns on and am getting ready to put more gun on. I would upload a photo of what I have but as I've tried to upload files in 2 other messages and this system will not sent my system to the right area, I can't download a file.


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

I I've some good pics of both of the models I'm working on and I would upload them BUT THIS SYSTEM O HOBBYTALK.COM WILL NOT LET ME DO THAT.


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

I've been able to on both of the models and I would post a pic of them only this system will NOT let me upload a pic, and that blocks me from uploading a pic.

this for everyone one: I am the leader of a group of Model Rocketeers and as I am the leader I have set aside a section for people that build plastic models of rockets and other spaceships and there are no dues. if you would like to join just e-mail me your name, address, and stuff like that, my e-mail address is : [email protected] and I hope to here from you, and I can send photos of what I have done.


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

I've been able to on both of the models and I would post a pic of them only this system will NOT let me upload a pic, and that blocks me from uploading a pic.

this for everyone one: I am the leader of a group of Model Rocketeers and as I am the leader I have set aside a section for people that build plastic models of rockets and other spaceships and there are no dues. if you would like to join just e-mail me your name, address, and stuff like that, my e-mail address is : [email protected] and I hope to here from you, and I can send photos of what I have done.


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

I think I found a way to fool the system, I have my files in a folder on my computer, and it is the one that this system send me to and I have put my photos in it. so maybe I can upload a file that shows what the smaller one look like now


----------



## whiskeyrat (May 7, 2012)

Nice work!


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

I have gotten to the point where I've added the control tower to the rest of the model an here is s pic of the instructions that came with it, they are in/on the top of the box, so they are small.

BLASTED SYSEM WILL NOT LET ME UP LOAD A FILE, THIS MAKES THE 6TH TIME THIS HAS HAPPENED. A REAL BUMMER, I JUST WHISH THIS OUTFIT WOULD GET THEIR BLASTED SOFTWARE RIGHT.


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

this will be a run down of both models, the bigger one is about 3/4th done, and after losing some of the small guns I'll have to see if I can rig something to replace them, the smaller one is almost done, I'm missing gun set it's the small front one, and if I can find the small ones I can ad them to it.


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

I've got both of them sitting on my table but they are missing some of their guns, it seems and is fact that on the small one I broke them as they are real small and they wold brake when I was taking them off the parts tree. so it will be awhile befor the ar done.


----------



## whiskeyrat (May 7, 2012)

starlord said:


> I've got both of them sitting on my table but they are missing some of their guns, it seems and is fact that on the small one I broke them as they are real small and they wold brake when I was taking them off the parts tree. so it will be awhile befor the ar done.


Gotta be reeeeeel careful with those tiny AA guns, they're so fine and small you have to handle them very lightly. It took me a while to figure out the right technique on smaller parts like those when I was in my teens. And if you lose any into the carpet, good luck. Trying to fabricate replacements would be a royal pain.


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

I know just how small they are, I habroken many of them while taking them off the parts tree and now I have to figure out something to replace the.
but I have reached to the point where the rings that go where the engine flame are to come out come out and they are RED, and I'll have to paint the rest of the ship to mach it.


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

well it will be some time before I see anything I no longer have a working T.V. set, so there is nothing I can watch.


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

not much has been done as my knee was hurt on last friday and I've not done much so far. I still an trying to figure out how to replace the small guns that broke when they broke as I took them off the parts tree.


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

I've got the model sitting by itself so that nothing will happen to it, I am still trying to figure out what to use to replace the guns that broke when I took them off the parts tree.


----------



## whiskeyrat (May 7, 2012)

starlord said:


> I've got the model sitting by itself so that nothing will happen to it, I am still trying to figure out what to use to replace the guns that broke when I took them off the parts tree.


What part of the guns broke off? maybe I can suggest a way to fabricate replacements...


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

I'm using one of my tubs as a table and my model is on it. so far I reached the point where I put the rear fins on, I lost one of them, so I've taken one from another model and am using it, it's not the same but it will be close to what the real part would be if it was here.


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

I'm using one of my tubs as a table and my model is on it. so far I reached the point where I put the rear fins on, I lost one of them, so I've taken one from another model and am using it, it's not the same but it will be close to what the real part would be if it was here.

this blasted place says that I have to wait, yet this was my first post.


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

so far I've got the model about haft done, I'm still trying to find something that can replace the guns that broke when I has taking them off the parts tree.


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

the model is not done yet, I'm still trying to find something that I can make to replace the small guns whit that broke off when I was taking them off the parts tree,


----------



## whiskeyrat (May 7, 2012)

starlord said:


> the model is not done yet, I'm still trying to find something that I can make to replace the small guns whit that broke off when I was taking them off the parts tree,


Was it just the tiny little gun barrels that broke off? Maybe you could use some pushpins, clipped slightly longer than the original part and super-glued into the small turrets? Just a suggestion. I tried it once on a sea-going battleship and it seemed to work quite nicely.


----------



## johnF (Aug 31, 2010)

whiskeyrat said:


> Was it just the tiny little gun barrels that broke off? Maybe you could use some pushpins, clipped slightly longer than the original part and super-glued into the small turrets? Just a suggestion. I tried it once on a sea-going battleship and it seemed to work quite nicely.


Or some of that tiny brass tubing. Easier to cut.


----------



## whiskeyrat (May 7, 2012)

johnF said:


> Or some of that tiny brass tubing. Easier to cut.


Also an excellent idea, johnF, the brass tubing would definitely be easier to cut. What do you think Starlord? Is it possible for you to purchase brass tube anywhere near where you live? Or perhaps online?


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

I am not done with yet, this last week end I had to go to 2 stores to fine the pins I needed to replace the broken guns with, after the 2nd store I got the pins but now I have to fill in the area that the guns where to go, if I use some of my goo and fill in the areas I can stick the pins in and cut off about 1/2 of the pins so they look like guns.


----------



## whiskeyrat (May 7, 2012)

starlord said:


> I am not done with yet, this last week end I had to go to 2 stores to fine the pins I needed to replace the broken guns with, after the 2nd store I got the pins but now I have to fill in the area that the guns where to go, if I use some of my goo and fill in the areas I can stick the pins in and cut off about 1/2 of the pins so they look like guns.


Right on dude! Glad you found the pins you need, I hope this technique works for you! Can we see the results when you have them in place?


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

this model is getting to be hard, I had to go to 2 stores to find the pins I need and not that I have them I will go ahead had fill the gun pots with my goo and the when it not hard but not real soft I'll cut the pins and whit what is left of the pins put them into the goo and then I'll have a full set of guns on the model.


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

I have started to put the goo into the guns spots but as I have to form the goo over night, it's taking time to form, but as soon as I get more goo I'll be adding more goo to the goo that I put in last night and after the goo is done, then I'll use the pins that I have cut in haft and then put the pins in to replace the guns.


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

the guns are not done yet, I have been useding my goo but as slow as it is for drying I have to wait to put the pins in and that is just very slow for doing the work I'm doing.


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

I have taken the pins and cut them to size but have not put them in yet, it will be some days befor I do that as first the goo has to melt the plastic I have put in the jar and then when the goo is dry I can take the pins and heart them and put them into the plactic.


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

I had not put the lid of the Goo jar on tight so it dryed out and I have to make more for putting the guns in.


----------

